# Dark Blue Sidebars & Blank Screen..WHAT DA?



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Recently noticed the blank screen and side bars (including when picture is framed ratio) of our Sony KDF-46E2000 are dark blue instead of the normal black! With that said the picture is beautiful, sharp and colors are vibrant. Blacks are true black. Picture setting is default standard.

What could be causing such an anomaly?


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

..


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sony Tech Support told me a faulty optical block is the problem. We later discovered the multiple shades of blue also had streaks of pink. 

We qualified for the TV discount program and should have our new Sony delivered with two to three weeks. Such great customer support is one of the reasons we have owned only Sony televisions for the past 32+ years.


----------

